# Forum > News > OC News >  Demonkunga removed from Mod

## KuRIoS

This is a notification to you just to let you know that your eyes are not deceiving you. 

As you may have noticed Demonkunga is no longer mod, the reason for this is between the staff and Demonkunga. In the end it is up to Demonkunga if he wish to say why he is unmodded and stuff. 

We truly appreciate the work that Demonkunga did for us while being mod and his great efforts to clean up his sections. 

However in the end there were some things that made it clear for us that we had to stop with Demonkunga as a mod. Nonetheless Demonkunga is still an epic elite user and still have the upmost respect from the staff. 

Please do not PM or ask any of the staff - or Demonkunga - Why he was demodded, if he wish to let you know then he will tell you.

KuRIoS


And *NO* We don't need a new mod, anyone who asks to be a mod will NOT be taken into consideration next time, we have a list and if you are on top of that then we will contact you when/if we need you.

----------


## Banksey

Shock
And
Awe
 :Frown:

----------


## Remahlól

Schlumpf - 15/10/07 Banned
DK - 15/10/07 Removed from Mod.

Yes, yes, Modelediting makes you feel like brothers...!  :Wink: 

 :Frown:

----------


## KuRIoS

> Schlumpf - 15/10/07 Banned
> DK - 15/10/07 Removed from Mod.
> 
> Yes, yes, Modelediting makes you feel like brothers...!


15/10/07 schlumpf unbanned

----------


## Gastricpenguin

Since when was he banned in the first place?

----------


## schlumpf

Since today, sometime around 1800 (gmt+1)

----------


## Gastricpenguin

Thats why, i wasnt home :P

----------


## Remahlól

Omg he is back  :Big Grin:

----------


## schlumpf

I'm not, its just fake XD :P

----------


## Remahlól

> I'm not, its just fake XD :P


=(.

*fart*

(THIS POST IS VERY RANDOM.)

----------


## Hallowsend

Woah... Sorry to hear that

----------


## Acespades

Thats a shocker. Demon is the last person I would expect to be unmodded

----------


## Razmataz

Why of all people did you come back.
Didn't you want to leave? Permanently? Pity.

----------


## Demonkunga

Actually, for the time being, I will be the one leaving. Go have a party or something.

----------


## Acespades

No! You can't leave Demon

----------


## Tristan

Demon, if you want to take a break, i am fine with it. But please don't leave for good man, if you get around to it add me on AIM: Redshot85. I wanna be able to keep in touch.

----------


## Loveshock

> Actually, for the time being, I will be the one leaving. Go have a party or something.



But it wouldn't be a party without you :weepy:

----------


## Flying Piggy

> Actually, for the time being, I will be the one leaving. Go have a party or something.


Demon, you were demoted for a reason and you know it.
Please don't act like you're the victim in all this.

----------


## Free Hugs

If you are... bai demon have fun at your party  :Big Grin:  lol but seriously

I dont want you to leave either

----------


## Tristan

Demon, feel confident that no matter what happens, there are always us few who will always be on your side! You made my experience at mmowned great, and if you leave, I will probably give up all hope for this website. WE WANT YOU BACK!

----------


## Kartio

It's a madhouse !










I mean, DK, Leave if you wan't. It's your own choose, if it makes you happier do it.

----------


## AggramarEU

its up to demon if he wants to leave , hes been a great help and support to the site, whatever he did i hope he'l come back in time and join us again , i dont post that much but i think the work of demons is great and itl be sad to stop that happening,
sorry to see you go ,

Aka H4L

----------


## Bane.

*Ill never have a happygasm again if DK leaves...

-The Dude
*

----------


## Varu

*Aparently Demon is gone now.... Must be in a mood because he starting to go crazy now he has no power*

----------


## schlumpf

Well .. flame me if you feel like it, but: finally. Thanks Kunga for doing this.

----------


## bait

Can I be the 1st to say its justs a god dam game......

So you let him show his mods then kick him out cos of all the ppl thats hated him i thought you lot was with him.

But yea as i said its justs a god dam game....

Get a job or something

----------


## bait

> Demon, feel confident that no matter what happens, there are always us few who will always be on your side! You made my experience at mmowned great, and if you leave, I will probably give up all hope for this website. WE WANT YOU BACK!


Im with him

----------


## Remahlól

> Can I be the 1st to say its justs a god dam game......
> 
> So you let him show his mods then kick him out cos of all the ppl thats hated him i thought you lot was with him.
> 
> But yea as i said its justs a god dam game....
> 
> Get a job or something


Uhm, the whole story about DK and I'd try to even say that most of the "stories" happening on MMOwned are NOT, not even 0.000001% related to World of Warcraft, DIRECTLY.

And flaming somebody, with your, let's call it, status makes less sense than actually the reason to leave.

And btw. it's not dam, it's damn.

'cake.

----------


## KuRIoS

> Can I be the 1st to say its justs a god dam game......
> 
> So you let him show his mods then kick him out cos of all the ppl thats hated him i thought you lot was with him.
> 
> But yea as i said its justs a god dam game....
> 
> Get a job or something


you are stupider than my pet rock. you talk like you know why he was demodded when infact u dont so please shut it and stop being dumber than my pet rock!

----------


## Fault

> you are stupider than my pet rock. you talk like you know why he was demodded when infact u dont so please shut it and stop being dumber than my pet rock!


Owned

----------


## Varu

> Owned


*Owned to the max :O*

----------


## Remahlól

And my post is like invisible to you? 

:<

----------


## Xcynic

It's sad to hear, he contributed alot to MMOwned. I dont know him so much but from what I've seen people liked him. So I hope he comes back, after all this is a community for people who wish to learn and teach.

Also Bait, Why Demon got demodded, doesent involve us in knowing. Its something between the community of admins and moderators. So its not even our task to ask or flame ANYONE. Specially your line "Get a job or something...WTF?
To host something this huge as MMOwned is a 24/7 job, You have to update, moderate and keep stuff as clear as possible. So get information before you start writing, and if the information is about Admins and Moderators, then dont even ask, they will tell you if they like to.

I hope you come back Demonkunga.

----------


## Mr. Moose

DK is a great guy

I wish you wouldn't leave MMOwned

even while I got banned thanks to you,I don't care.

You made some good guides,earned youre elite rank.

Whether if you're leaving or not that's up to you,I won't bother you with that.

Goodluck whatever you're doing.

Fury.

----------


## Demonkunga

To all of you that want me back:

Why do you want me back? What do I have left to give to MMOwned? I'm not a mod anymore so I can't give modding services. I already released every model editing secret and tool I had. I don't even model edit anymore since my "big release." Supposably this is looked down upon since I want model editing to get nurfed. I hate to say I want it nurfed because I do love model editing, but it is way too popular now. It needs a nurf like that so it can be brought out of the public eye and rise up again later. Because there always will be a way and everyone will eventually find out.

So back to my leaving: I really don't have anything left to give. All I had been doing lately was modding the model editing section. I haven't given any content since the beginning of September. I was trial mod for 3 weeks and full mod for 2, I got my ass flamed to all hell for doing what I felt was the right thing. I really wanted to become super mod because of how much I love mmowned, I feel modding the site is my only way left to contribute. But being demodded for what I feel is a big misunderstanding, while that is a major step backward and I really don't have the time for all this right now. If I had to put this incident on someone, it would be on schlumpf, as he finally got his wish. I am no longer a mod of mmowned and most likely never will be again. Thank you all for your support, but I really see no reason to be here anymore. I like many of you, and just talking to you all is nice, but I can't stay here just for that. I'll read the replies of this post though. Love you guys. -Demonkunga

----------


## Xcynic

I can understand what your saying, but it's not really in my opinion about what you can give or take. It's about who you are as a person. I mean yea I've seen all your secret realeses and about every model edit you have realesed here on MMOwned. They where all perfect,in my opinion. 

And you say you have nothing left to give right? You have your self to give, your companionship, your friendship to those who are your friends, or maybe even new friends.

So I say stick around, and talk, be with those you feel are closer to you. 

As I dont know what your issue is with Schlumpf I cannot comment on that.

But I think many people agree with me when im saying:

Contribute your self, and only that. Not what others say or want you to do.

----------


## Innit

Let DK leave if he wants, he' should know that he will ALWAYS have a place here at MMOwned.

----------


## [ Prototype ]

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!

----------


## KuRIoS

i dont see why you should leave, however if u do have fun whereever you go.

----------


## Remahlól

Demonkunga, you will be missed.
Especially all your modelediting knowledge. There were and still are people who would like to reach only 5% of all that what you reached.

Whereever you go, I think you'll be welcome and people will be happy to have you there - as some people at MMOwned will be sad to not have you here anymore.

You leave because you lost your modelrator tag? Wow, it had be very,very important for you.
But, just imagine how it was for Marlo to lose his Super-Mod tag. 

Did he leave? No.

Do whatever you want to do, it's your e-peen and your life.

Hf  :Wink:

----------


## Satchmo

Even though i only have 2 rep and not really important on this site i just want to say im really gonna miss you DK i have read alot of you post and you got me into modelediting and i just wish you would stay here longer but where ever you go and whatever you do have fun



,King-satch

----------


## Phase228

> Demonkunga, you will be missed.
> Especially all your modelediting knowledge. There were and still are people who would like to reach only 5% of all that what you reached.
> 
> Whereever you go, I think you'll be welcome and people will be happy to have you there - as some people at MMOwned will be sad to not have you here anymore.
> 
> You leave because you lost your modelrator tag? Wow, it had be very,very important for you.
> But, just imagine how it was for Marlo to lose his Super-Mod tag. 
> 
> Did he leave? No.
> ...


DK lost his mod-tag marlo had to give it up...

but either way demonkunga you still have something left to give....as long as you still chill on mmowned and you can report posts that's still giving something my friend. I feel I have nothing else to give either since most of my talents have been surpassed by others. But that's why i will be messing around with C++ soon. But even the smallest or stupidest thing putting your time and effort is giving something and I live by these words -Learn all you can Do all you can Practice till your best then move on to something else- of course i'am not the best at anything yet and funny thing i use to think i was slightly superior then most people but then i found this forum and actually being here did teach me a few things like there is always someone better then you in someway...of course this post is odd but i don't care. It is your choice to stay or leave but you can still stay in the shout bawx and chat with us you left your mark on mmowned and I guess that is good enough for you...but I'm sorry that you did lose your moderation priveleges.
-Phase228

----------


## Flying Piggy

Thanks for deleting everything from your mediafire database DK.
Real mature, you deserve a cookie. <--- sarcastic 

Wanna leave !? Be my guest, I'll even open the door for you.
For someone who pretends to love MMOwned, you sure like to screw us over.

----------


## Varu

> Thanks for deleting everything from your mediafire database DK.
> Real mature, you deserve a cookie. <--- sarcastic 
> 
> Wanna leave !? Be my guest, I'll even open the door for you.
> For someone who pretends to love MMOwned, you sure like to screw us over.


*110% True, 120% Agree*

----------


## raceboy404

> Thanks for deleting everything from your mediafire database DK.
> Real mature, you deserve a cookie. <--- sarcastic 
> 
> Wanna leave !? Be my guest, I'll even open the door for you.
> For someone who pretends to love MMOwned, you sure like to screw us over.


-1 DK, +1 FP

(FP is probly the most real person i know on mmowned)

----------


## Joetherogue

Half the people here act like they know everything about the situation... Demon it would be sad to see you go, but don't make an ass of your self doing it....

----------


## BrightChild

> you are stupider than my pet rock. you talk like you know why he was demodded when infact u dont so please shut it and stop being dumber than my pet rock!


you have a pet rock!!!!!!!!!!!!! LEEEEEEEEEET

----------


## suran37

cya DK you'll be missed by some i guess

----------


## sohnemann

I didn't even get to know him  :Frown:

----------


## Tristan

All of you flaming DK need to go elsewhere. Half of you have never spoken with him. DK IS A GOOD PERSON. I am tired of listening to all of you half brained Active Members and Donators talking shit and sucking up to Flying Piggy. Raceboy and Diminished.... what have YOU contributed? 

Demon, I would really like to talk to you. 

Redshot85- AIM
[email protected] - MSN

----------


## raceboy404

> All of you flaming DK need to go elsewhere. Half of you have never spoken with him. DK IS A GOOD PERSON. I am tired of listening to all of you half brained Active Members and Donators talking shit and sucking up to Flying Piggy. Raceboy and Diminished.... what have YOU contributed? 
> 
> Demon, I would really like to talk to you. 
> 
> Redshot85- AIM
> [email protected] - MSN


$5.
 :Big Grin:  and if u really wanna know u can always look at other peoples rep.

----------


## Dragon[Sky]

Demonkunga has my highest respect.
'Nuff said.

----------


## Loveshock

I never took an interest in model editing so I don't really know about the whole deal with Schlumpf (<- I probably spelled that wrong) and DK, or the the thing FP mentioned about DK removing his files, even though that one's pretty self explanatory.

Besides that fact, I thought DK did a really good job about cleaning up the site. Even though he did make some questionable deletions of posts in General Chat (ie: RL pics thread).

I'm not going to be taking sides on this whole ordeal, whether it be FP's side, or DK's side, but I'm just here to post my opinion on what's happened. If he feels he has nothing left to contribute to the site since he is no longer a mod, that's his decision to go, even though it sucks to see an elite user who has been a part of this community for so long leave. With this said, good luck in the game of life DK, we will miss you & you're contributions to this site.

----------


## ReidE96

dk or fp....dunno who to support, so I'll sit on this nice comfy fence.

dk, it's a shame to see you go, but wherever life takes you - have fun.

-Reid

----------


## Glynbeard

Hmm, I was going to post a piece of my mind here. But knew I would only receive retarded flames from people who don't even know who Demonkunga is and only want their post count up.. 

So I'll just say:

RIP DK 10/06/07

----------


## Errage

Demonkunga was a great contributor to the site, he was a good friend, and supplied many good times for me and others on Skype (Singing along with Rick Roll, and then Demon and Krazzee signing Weird Al for me, and other moments).

It was great to be among the Moderator Team with him, and to be able to talk to him on the Shout Bawx, Skype, or MSN. It is sad to see him go, he will definatly be missed, if not by others, at least by me. I have read the reason of his demotion, and I still stand by my word.

Goodbye Demonkunga, it was an honor playing with you.

----------


## Iaccidentallytwink

Well said Errage...

----------


## Cypher

> you are stupider than my pet rock. you talk like you know why he was demodded when infact u dont so please shut it and stop being dumber than my pet rock!

----------


## R0w4n

> 


lol, true..
Don't wanna throw myself into a flame war for finding out why.. So just let it be? If Demonkunga wanna leave - then let him.. We can't order him to come back  :Frown: 
He may always be remembered by me - a nice dude (to me anyway), a great model editor / teacher and a fine mod here on MMOwned.

----------


## Fault

/salute DK
We've had our differences
But i can see where u are coming from
I may not agree with everything, but regardless

peace and love
-Fault

----------


## Gandair

@ Mr. DK, just because you're out of ideas now doesn't mean you won't suddenly have one in the future. I got a bunch of neat info out of your posts over the past few weeks so it sucks to hear about ya leaving, wish I'd have joined this site earlier. Gl and have fun.

----------


## dawn1414

leaving makes people emo. fact.

----------


## Demonkunga



----------


## Phase228

seeing FP's post was apparently he did do something wrong and either way DK i do see what happened due to your post above...
leave if you want....have fun
don't make a big deal out of nothing though >_> i basically stay here am a dead rock here right now(becuase i have no idea what to contribute) but what ever floats your boat /wave farewell

----------


## AZO

well..... this has been a good read.... umm still dont know how to feel about this, but i do agree, deleting 

A- your website
B- your files 

was a lame thing to do, yeah, model editing prolly should be banned, and may infact one day, be the end of warcraft, but hey, grab life by the ass, put that sweet ass in nogg, then twirl it around and make something out of it... dk, you did release some good things. but at the same time, you have flamed, i know that you back me up on allot of things, and i thank you for that, but this is way out of hand, simply put... why cant we be friends? annnnnd que the music.

----------


## Demonkunga

From what I can find, these are the only flames I have done recently.
Then I was also saying some things to schlumpf in the SB.
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/showof...tml#post356335
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/showof...tml#post356601
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/showof...tml#post356618
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/showof...tml#post356971

OMG, well what'd ya know? I didn't delete all my files... Index of /files

----------


## Zokmag

Well accualy i dont really care if DK leaves...
Like i dont model edit i'm not using any model edits so i dont know DK maby is the best model editor ever but i dont know.... i dont care if he leaves Sure flame me if you want to!

----------


## Flying Piggy

> From what I can find, these are the only flames I have done recently.
> Then I was also saying some things to schlumpf in the SB.
> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/showof...tml#post356335
> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/showof...tml#post356601
> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/showof...tml#post356618
> http://www.mmowned.com/forums/showof...tml#post356971
> 
> OMG, well what'd ya know? I didn't delete all my files... Index of /files


I was talking about the files on mediafire DK.
But if you want to ruin all your work on impulse its your choice.
You're also getting away from the real reason as to why you were demoted there, you were demoted for trying to put a blame on a fellow Mod which didn't do anything wrong, not for flaming schlumpf.
I suppose the other reason is a number of questionable decisions regarding the banning of some of our members.

----------


## Joetherogue

Demon what you said "I am glad Model Editing will be nerfed because then all the bitching will stop." That is bs it will only get worse people will blame you every day saying it is all your fault. Stop acting like the victim. 

I truley don't care about the release but i changed sides after I heard you started most of the flames and that you blamed other mods. So tbh just leave it alone now. It should be a dead topic. If it gets nerfed it does. 


We'll just find a way around it.

----------


## Saintman

Well if Demon leaves and later in his life he'll miss mmowned and always will...i'm sure demon will come back  :Smile:  I believe in you Demon!!!

-Saintman

----------


## Herzeleid

I have little idea as to what actually happened. All I heard was that he was banning people and rep trading with a few of the newer elites. For personal reasons I don't like him much more.

But I agree with FP that he shouldn't make it look like he's being victimized and that DK is being a bit bitchy against MMOwned members by taking down things and such. ( then again whenever FP and I say the same thing I get infractions and he gets 'QFT')

----------


## envisionistz

1 person, who cares.

----------


## Errage

> 1 person, who cares.


LOL

And again;

LOL

----------


## Cun

I ain't exactly super active on this forum, but I know Demon will be missed regardless of what he did. GL for wherever you go next.

----------


## Demonkunga

So, please tell me: what blame was I trying to put on a fellow mod?
And what members have I banned recently that are questionable?

The reason I am making such a big deal out of this is because I am being targeted for doing things that really do not understand.

You all are siding with Piggy as he is a Super Mod and to be completely honest I am not so sure about you Piggy. How did you get to be a Super Mod anyway? You have been one for a long time and you joined at the beginning of this year. Sounds fishy to me.

Now, as I have heard, I was demoted for blaming KuRIoS because he unbanned schlumpf. Now, I blame him because he infact did unban him. Yeah, he did so at my request, doesn't mean he had to listen to me though.

Which brings me to the end of my statement here. I believe I was demodded unfairly and there is someone who really doesn't like me among the staff for such a decision.

The reason I keep this going as long as I have is because I want to know exactly why I was demodded. Stop messing with me. I know there was a REAL reason, as blaming something on KuRIoS (which none of you understand), saying some things about model editing, and banning many flamers and other people, are NOT the REAL reasons.

----------


## Muatmessmoko

Demon, ive been silent about everything with you since you released the information of Model editing which IMO should never have been released. It was a questionable decision then and I still believe it and now so even more. That is one of the main reasons im sure that MEing is getting nerfed. With a huge increase of people on GM island, and swimming in the air. 

I still respect your skill as a model editor, but some things that I have learned make me lost some of the respect i once held. I know that without you, I would be no where, and I thank you very much so for that, but I wonder why you who had been so anti-releasing shit that could nerf ME'ing to noobs, all of a sudden had a change of heart and released it. You knew this would happen and ever since you haven't been the same person. 

Either way its sad to see you go, but I still wonder if its for the better. All good things end sometimes and mabye this is your time :-/ and im not just siding with Piggy, because I was more pissed then most anyone when you released it. 

So I thank you once again for taking me under your wing. But I do not thank you for being one of the reasons Model Editing is now being nerfed. Yes a fix will be made, but that takes time and man hours.

Farewell for now

-Muat(Messmoko)


Long Live Kunganism

----------


## Demonkunga

What is sad here, is that I do care about MMOwned. That is why I got contributor, donated $25, released all the model editing tools and files, and got elite. I was happy to be made mod. I want to help the site.

I released all the model editing things for mmowned. I figured I was well enough known and had it all, and this is mmowned, so why not?

And then I lost mod for being a dick.
I personally would call that backstabbing. No one said a word to me about anything, all of a sudden, "oh hey your not a mod anymore! And that is because of this and this." Oookay, nice made up reasons guys.

----------


## Muatmessmoko

Never said you didn't care demon, just said that you made some decisions at the end that I would have not made, and if you were the same mentality as you had been even 3 weeks before, you wouldn't have even though of doing :-\

----------


## Errage

(Just posting this while the point of Model Editing being nerfed is up)

I personally like the idea of Model Editing being nerfed. I am not a Model Editor myself, but think of it this way:

Model Editing (When I did it, I knew it as 'Reskinning') has so many opportunities for those who know how to do it. Now, a lot of people know how to do AMAZING things which easily catch Blizzard's attention (And it's not only Demonkunga's "fault" it's bound to happen with anything) and completely exploiting every aspect of the game. Then they are slapped with a nerf, and OH NO! They can't do anything anymore! Model Editing is gone FOREVER!

Wrong. People will find a way around the nerf. It will be spread among those who are trustable with this 'powerful' knowledge. True Model Editors will be able to rebuild what they had before, and it will be a true art again, not just 'Lol, look what I can do!' among thousands of complete noobs.

I personally look forward to a nerf, so it can be 'true' again.

It used to amaze me, seeing these great creations, works of art, now just anybody can whip something up and say they are t3h 1337. *Sighs*

Anyways, that's my view on Model Editing (Nerf)

----------


## Eratoc

> What is sad here, is that I do care about MMOwned. That is why I got contributor, donated $25, released all the model editing tools and files, and got elite. I was happy to be made mod. I want to help the site.
> 
> I released all the model editing things for mmowned. I figured I was well enough known and had it all, and this is mmowned, so why not?
> 
> And then I lost mod for being a dick.
> I personally would call that backstabbing. No one said a word to me about anything, all of a sudden, "oh hey your not a mod anymore! And that is because of this and this." Oookay, nice made up reasons guys.


Wait, didn't you say that you stopped using Model changing, and when you did you decided to release the files so it could get nerfed? I have a memory of the fact that you wrote this in another thread..

----------


## Demonkunga

Nope, didn't happen as you say.

I released it all with Matt after he decided not to sell them. I haven't edited since that day, as any thing I do won't be as special, since anyone can do it now. I needed a break anyway. I'm playing WoW atm too.

And about the nerf, yeah, we all knew there was going to be one. Didn't you read Errage's post though? Really this nerf will be good. It will make model editing less noticeable and if you happen to find a way to still edit afterwards then you can do it in peace again.

----------


## Loveshock

MMOwned is sometimes as drama-filled as my school... 






This is one of those times

----------


## Matt

Statement to flamers/haters:
No one ever said there was a problem with DK as a person.. DK was a dedicated, loyal and extremely active mod.

----------


## Demonkunga

> Statement to flamers/haters:
> No one ever said there was a problem with DK as a person.. DK was a dedicated, loyal and extremely active mod.


Now from what you said, that describes someone who would not lose his moderator position. Yet I have lost it. Now, can I ask again, if I was such a dedicated, loyal and extremely active moderator, which is true, I was, then why would I lose it?
And you really don't need to act nice Matt. I heard you, KuRIoS, and FP all agreed I was a dick. So just come out and say it to me and everyone else. Yeah I was harsh, but I really am a nice guy. Your forum might be a lot better off if you all were harsher. I went through a lot of flaming for that release and lost most of the people that had liked me. Got a bad rep with many many people and now all this goes on. Guess I must have a bad rep with you guys too. You really don't need to lie to me. You really should have TALKED to me. You really didn't want me as a mod after all. You knew talking to me could fix the problem, but you'd rather just get rid of me.

----------


## raceboy404

> Now from what you said, that describes someone who would not lose his moderator position. Yet I have lost it. Now, can I ask again, if I was such a dedicated, loyal and extremely active moderator, which is true, I was, then why would I lose it?
> And you really don't need to act nice Matt. I heard you, KuRIoS, and FP all agreed I was a dick. So just come out and say it to me and everyone else. Yeah I was harsh, but I really am a nice guy. Your forum might be a lot better off if you all were harsher.


if your gonna leave, leave.
if your gonna stay, stay.


if you go, sad to see you go. but take the drama with
if you stay, glad to see you stayed. don't whine about losing mod.


You expect us to kiss your ass cause you contributed to mmowned.
I respect you for that, but you should have contributed for the good of the community.

its like being president.

Imagine you are Clinton. you do all this "Stuff" to become pres, you do all this stuff as pres, but once you -leave office- you Un-Do everything you did and still expect us to still have as much gratitude as we did before you un-did everything.

----------


## raghathol

:wave: gl in rl

----------


## Demonkunga

> if your gonna leave, leave.
> if your gonna stay, stay.
> 
> 
> if you go, sad to see you go. but take the drama with
> if you stay, glad to see you stayed. don't whine about losing mod.
> 
> 
> You expect us to kiss your ass cause you contributed to mmowned.
> ...


You really don't understand what is going on so I would appreciate it if you didn't comment about it.

Many of you don't know why I am making such a big deal over this. And I have said time and time again why.

I am making such a big deal over all this because the situation was not handled correctly. I lost my position because certain people do not like me and do not want me as a mod. Not for some very good reason. And I will keep up on this until someone explains exactly what I want to know. I don't want the position back. I just have the question as to, why? Because I am not satisfied with the current answers. This happened nearly out of the blue. Whats more even confusing and definatly not handled correctly, I was never talked to about anything at all. They just up and removed me from my position. And their explanation they currently give makes no sense and is just a cover-up for something else. I did not EARN a lose of position.

----------


## Saintman

This thread is looking so harsh like it's a freaking earthquake destroying this websites atmosphere cus mostly I see flames and it's like a freaking shooting massacre when people were in a huge line for a football madden game for ps2 I mean come on guys this is just like turning into a war ripping the website apart...I never seen mmowned in such tradgety  :Frown:  peace

-saintman

----------


## EliMob441

> To all of you that want me back:
> 
> Why do you want me back? What do I have left to give to MMOwned? I'm not a mod anymore so I can't give modding services. I already released every model editing secret and tool I had. I don't even model edit anymore since my "big release." Supposably this is looked down upon since I want model editing to get nurfed. I hate to say I want it nurfed because I do love model editing, but it is way too popular now. It needs a nurf like that so it can be brought out of the public eye and rise up again later. Because there always will be a way and everyone will eventually find out.
> 
> So back to my leaving: I really don't have anything left to give. All I had been doing lately was modding the model editing section. I haven't given any content since the beginning of September. I was trial mod for 3 weeks and full mod for 2, I got my ass flamed to all hell for doing what I felt was the right thing. I really wanted to become super mod because of how much I love mmowned, I feel modding the site is my only way left to contribute. But being demodded for what I feel is a big misunderstanding, while that is a major step backward and I really don't have the time for all this right now. If I had to put this incident on someone, it would be on schlumpf, as he finally got his wish. I am no longer a mod of mmowned and most likely never will be again. Thank you all for your support, but I really see no reason to be here anymore. I like many of you, and just talking to you all is nice, but I can't stay here just for that. I'll read the replies of this post though. Love you guys. -Demonkunga


Wow, alot of people less ranked(aka me and like 50,000 people) stop contributing and still go on tghe site, atleast hang around on ggeneral offftopic and other things, you may be "done with contribing to the site but alot of people <3 u and its a shame if you leave over this.... Stay for the sake of mmowned!!!

----------


## Phase228

this thread needs to die because all i'am seeing is why Demonkunga lost his position and apparently he did do something wrong or he wouldn't of lost it and that was his mistake for doing so
but alot of people are getting annoying...
My 2cents DK you lost mod ok forget it leave or stay really you seemed cool i do understand on how you feel about contributiing and garbage im in the same position but dude please stop repeating the same things over and over I cant contribute anymore that i lose mod position then learn something else dude....ill probably be staying out of this thread now.....but either way DK i like you as a member and so do other people and they would be grateful for u to stay

----------


## general_salsa

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## iaretehfunny?

Well i dont know the full story, I'm sure there's more to this than what appears, but anyways it is not my place or anyone elses place to take a side. As much I'd hate to see DK go, but it is HIS decesion and HIS decesion alone. 

To all flamers that are non-moderators:
Who are you to take sides? Who are you to falme FP or DK?
No one...
This is between the moderators at MMOwned and should stay between them.

If you go DK you still have my respect as along with all the other moderators like Flying Piggy, Matt and KuRiOs.

-iaretehfunny?

----------


## Flying Piggy

I really don't see where the argument is DK.
I will even tell you what the main talking points were when Matt, KuRIoS, and I had a meeting about your future as Mod.

You were demoted for starting flame wars and banning members when they wouldn't bow down to you (thats where I wasn't too happy).
You were demoted for attempting to backstab a fellow staff team member (thats where KuRIoS wasn't too happy).
You were demoted for publicly admitting to wishing that Model Editing should be nerfed eventhough you were the Mod of that particular section (thats where Matt wasn't too happy).

Mods have been demoted in the past for far less than that.

The main talking points as to why you should be kept as Mod were:

We like you as a person.
You cleaned up the Model Editing section very well (better than any previous Mods had done).
You were a highly active Mod.

When the meeting was over, we thought it may be best if you were given trial Mod tools which are Move/Delete/Edit, within the model editing section.
But when you removed all the files and picture guides from your mediafire database (thus taking down all your previous contributions), your so called "love" for MMOwned was also put to question and the trial Mod status wasn't given.

At the end of the day, its not your site Demonkunga, the site owner is Matt and hes decisions regarding how he wants his site to be run should be respected.
But the decision to demote you wasn't taken by Matt alone, it was taken by 3 of the staff members simply because it was not an easy one since we knew that it would be a misunderstood and controversial decision.

Now you ask why I am Super Mod eventhough I have only been a member here for less than a year, well to be honest i don't know for sure but i do have a slight idea why.
Maybe its the contributions, maybe its the consistent support i provide to our members, maybe its the fact that i have become a trusted member here, maybe its the fact that am highly loyal to MMOwned and its community.
But the only person who knows why I'm still part of the staff is Matt, so feel free to ask him.
And if you feel like i have become a Super Mod unfairly, then you are welcome to run a personal investigation on my profile, but don't be surprised if you notice that i have spent a lot of my time on MMOwned (with no regret whatsoever).

Now i hope that this answered your question and ended your staff conspiracy theory, because we have bigger problems right now (mainly the model editing nerf which could end the model editing section).

----------


## Demonkunga

> I really don't see where the argument is DK.
> I will even tell you what the main talking points were when Matt, KuRIoS, and I had a meeting about your future as Mod.
> 
> _ You were demoted for starting flame wars and banning members when they wouldn't bow down to you (thats where I wasn't too happy).
> You were demoted for attempting to backstab a fellow staff team member (thats where KuRIoS wasn't too happy).
> You were demoted for publicly admitting to wishing that Model Editing should be nerfed eventhough you were the Mod of that particular section (thats where Matt wasn't too happy)._
> 
> Mods have been demoted in the past for far less than that.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the insightful post Flying Piggy. Yes, it is posts like those that have made you such a great part of MMOwned.

Although I still do not agree with the terms for my demotion, you did answer the questions I had. Pretty thoroughly I might add.

I still love MMOwned and I hope I haven't made any enemies with you, the staff or anyone else.

I removed the files and pictures as I was planning on leaving MMOwned. This is not the right thing to do though. I shouldn't be walking away over losing moderator. I need to sadly admit I do things without thinking. Taking the files down was done without thinking. I have all the files still at Index of /files but you guys already replaced them, so that's fine.

I've decided to stay. As I have been a member for so long, it would be stupid of me to leave.

Well, anyway... thank you for explaining everything.

----------


## Flying Piggy

> Thank you for the insightful post Flying Piggy. Yes, it is posts like those that have made you such a great part of MMOwned.
> 
> Although I still do not agree with the terms for my demotion, you did answer the questions I had. Pretty thoroughly I might add.
> 
> I still love MMOwned and I hope I haven't made any enemies with you, the staff or anyone else.
> 
> I removed the files and pictures as I was planning on leaving MMOwned. This is not the right thing to do though. I shouldn't be walking away over losing moderator. I need to sadly admit I do things without thinking. Taking the files down was done without thinking. I have all the files still at Index of /files but you guys already replaced them, so that's fine.
> 
> I've decided to stay. As I have been a member for so long, it would be stupid of me to leave.
> ...


I'm glad that you decided to stay with us DK, we need members like you here and your knowledge of model editing may just save model editing if you are willing to take the challenge of reinventing certain model editing techniques.

----------


## KuRIoS

Just before im closing this topic down, within 24 hrs, I will add a few things about our mods:

As you may remember, I was the only supermod on MMOwned for a LONG time and if any of our current staff members were to get their mod position easyhanded then it is me. I got mod back when chazz, Matt and Dwarpy were the only members of the staff, MMOwned wasnt too big and i submitted a lot of quality work - which fast made me the member with 2nd highest reputation. I talked to the staff a lot and suddenly when dwarpy had to go, I was made mod, we later converted normal mods to supermods, so in that perspective i got it easily. 

Flying Piggy was chosen to be a mod because of great knowledge and we could see that he would manage to clean up a forum very well. Same goes for alkhara and Marlo. They were green mods for a LONG time, then they were made to supermods when we lost a few other mods and we needed to build a new core team. 

Our current green mods are doing a great job in their sections, maybe one day they will rise to become light blue. 

Demonkunga, As Flying Piggy said, It was a very tough decission to demote you from the staff because your two sections has never been cleaner, maybe u gave out infractions a bit rough, but yeah u were a good and active mod. 
HOWEVER as FP stated you were removed from mod and with your recent actions (handling without thinking whatsoever) *I* highly doubt that we will make u a mod again, which is what we were all talking about doing, the removing of your mod was untill next staff meeting where all of the staff would have discussed it and agreed on something. 
I might as well tell you now, but I for one don't want to see you as a part of our staff atm again for the following reasons:

* Backstabbing other members of the staff, it is ok to argue and yell at eachother but by all means dont do it to the public. You tried to put the heat on me with the schlumpf case and you would, most likely, have suceeded if i didnt log on at that very moment. Also that I have seen u a few times in SB "Yeah well Fault is a Moron" in reply to something(wasnt gonna say that but since u are trying to vicimize yourself i am).
also you did backstab all of the MEE group with releasing what you did, a few days after strictly telling them not to... _how can we trust you this time?_

Also I do not think that it is appropriate for a mod of a certain section, in your case Model Editing, to say that he hopes that it will die and not be accessable again, Now you are saying that it is because you would like it to be a small group to be able to watch it again - if that is the case then why release what you did, something that was kept to a small part of the community.

I do not think that it is appropriate for a mod to call himself Legendary and THE ONE AND ONLY and to be the first person to nominate himself in the HoF thread, that just screams out "gief Epeen" and I am beginning to wonder your real intentions of releasing what you did. 

This may sound harsh and it may also be, but that is how i feel and you told us to say what we felt. 
all that being said, I think you did a good job at modding except what i pointed out.

It is indeed possible for you to regain my respect, it will take time, but continue to contribute and help out the members on mmowned and it will be faster to earn than you think. 

Might sound more harsh than it should M8, but I am in a bad mood right now so...

----------


## Dragon[Sky]

> Thank you for the insightful post Flying Piggy. Yes, it is posts like those that have made you such a great part of MMOwned.
> 
> Although I still do not agree with the terms for my demotion, you did answer the questions I had. Pretty thoroughly I might add.
> 
> I still love MMOwned and I hope I haven't made any enemies with you, the staff or anyone else.
> 
> I removed the files and pictures as I was planning on leaving MMOwned. This is not the right thing to do though. I shouldn't be walking away over losing moderator. I need to sadly admit I do things without thinking. Taking the files down was done without thinking. I have all the files still at Index of /files but you guys already replaced them, so that's fine.
> 
> I've decided to stay. As I have been a member for so long, it would be stupid of me to leave.
> ...


+respect ; )

----------


## Phase228

> Thank you for the insightful post Flying Piggy. Yes, it is posts like those that have made you such a great part of MMOwned.
> 
> Although I still do not agree with the terms for my demotion, you did answer the questions I had. Pretty thoroughly I might add.
> 
> I still love MMOwned and I hope I haven't made any enemies with you, the staff or anyone else.
> 
> I removed the files and pictures as I was planning on leaving MMOwned. This is not the right thing to do though. I shouldn't be walking away over losing moderator. I need to sadly admit I do things without thinking. Taking the files down was done without thinking. I have all the files still at Index of /files but you guys already replaced them, so that's fine.
> 
> I've decided to stay. As I have been a member for so long, it would be stupid of me to leave.
> ...



/clap 
glad your staying DK

----------


## qwertymana

thanks for staying DK

----------


## Fault

> ... Also that I have seen u a few times in SB "Yeah well Fault is a Moron" in reply to something(wasnt gonna say that but since u are trying to vicimize yourself i am)....


That hurts

----------


## Herzeleid

> That hurts


Yah, I've read the SB logs before, Not the nicest of places. Even for you.  :Frown:

----------


## Loveshock

> That hurts






> Yah, I've read the SB logs before, Not the nicest of places. Even for you.


That makes me scared to become contrib  :EEK!: 

lol jk, can't wait to become a contrib

----------


## Obex

> To all of you that want me back:
> 
> Why do you want me back? What do I have left to give to MMOwned? I'm not a mod anymore so I can't give modding services. I already released every model editing secret and tool I had. I don't even model edit anymore since my "big release." Supposably this is looked down upon since I want model editing to get nurfed. I hate to say I want it nurfed because I do love model editing, but it is way too popular now. It needs a nurf like that so it can be brought out of the public eye and rise up again later. Because there always will be a way and everyone will eventually find out.
> 
> So back to my leaving: I really don't have anything left to give. All I had been doing lately was modding the model editing section. I haven't given any content since the beginning of September. I was trial mod for 3 weeks and full mod for 2, I got my ass flamed to all hell for doing what I felt was the right thing. I really wanted to become super mod because of how much I love mmowned, I feel modding the site is my only way left to contribute. But being demodded for what I feel is a big misunderstanding, while that is a major step backward and I really don't have the time for all this right now. If I had to put this incident on someone, it would be on schlumpf, as he finally got his wish. I am no longer a mod of mmowned and most likely never will be again. Thank you all for your support, but I really see no reason to be here anymore. I like many of you, and just talking to you all is nice, but I can't stay here just for that. I'll read the replies of this post though. Love you guys. -Demonkunga



Mmowned isnt a mod site .... its a community that is why we stay that is why we all stay without the people this site is nothing

No more needs to be said

----------


## fakey

when is next time?

----------


## Errage

> when is next time?


When I'll finally get Inspector Gadget?

(I'll get you next time, Gadget! NEXT TIME!)

----------


## Joetherogue

> when is next time?


Lol @ you

----------


## BrightChild

and i hope DK dosent leave, he is a good guy. hope to keep in touch...

----------


## TheDipper

I don't like to see anyone go.
But in the end, we all will. 
This community will die
It will die hard one day. 

But alas all things do, and we need to sit the **** down and have some cookies. 
It all has to end one day and we can't have 100,000 posts for all of the members when it does. 

I don't care what DK did. 
I don't care about FP's descision. 
What I and all of us should care about is the community losing a member that has potential. 
Kinda like banning me would be... 
I have a LOT of content sitting waiting to be released. 

I however decided to not release it until I can sit down and say "I really like the MMOWNED community right now"... which I can't currently say because of all the fighting. 


We're here for the fearless adventurers of WoW and nothing more. 
Pick your feelings and personalities up and take them back to the door because they don't belong here.

----------


## symons

/slitwrists DEMON!!!!
jks
That Sucks Man!!! So Sorry to hear!

----------


## cripling

What, is ME getting a nerf? Have I missed something here :S?

----------


## KuRIoS

> I don't like to see anyone go.
> But in the end, we all will. 
> This community will die
> It will die hard one day. 
> 
> But alas all things do, and we need to sit the **** down and have some cookies. 
> It all has to end one day and we can't have 100,000 posts for all of the members when it does. 
> 
> I don't care what DK did. 
> ...


But in order to have the community fine and clear then it is necessary for us to get along within the staff  :Smile:  and be able to trust eachother 120%

----------


## minim

> What, is ME getting a nerf? Have I missed something here :S?


In the next patch, it's getting nerfed yes. There are other threads on this subject alone.

----------


## Flying Piggy

This thread is obviously embarrassing enough to DK as it is.
The constant bumps just make it worse.

/Closed
---------

----------

